# Maverick 2H slant load/Equispirit



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi, I have had horses for ten years and no trailer. I have not really needed one since I do not show or go on trail rides away. However I now need a trailer as I have two horses in a different location than my other two. My horses are draft crosses. 16.3 etc... I don't have a lot of money so I am thinking something simple like a Maverick two horse slant/stock. My horses have not had much trailering so I figure am open stock type will be good for them to get used to trailering.
I have also watched the Equispirit videos and am sold on them for when I want a nicer trailer. I like the escape doors and their safety features. But I have a fellow boarder who says one of her horses has fallen in the straight load twice and she will not use one because of it. If safety is number one priority which trailer has the best reputation?
Part of me wants to wait and maybe buy the trailer I really want, but I could get the Maverick now. 
Financing a $7,000 trailer will be better that financing a $14,000 trailer.
I have a difficult time making decisions. 
Any constructive advice on trailers would be appreciated.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

My opinion is if your going to invest in a trailer, and it's going to be a one time purchase. Get the trailer you want and the one that will fit your needs the best. Just because your friends horse fell in the straight load doesn't mean all horses do. I prefer stocks myself. Most horses would rather ride facing backwards. If you want a slant load make sure that it will be comfy for your 16.3 horses. :wink:


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

With much consideration and research I do believe that a slant load is to short length wise for a draft cross. So I will be saving money and planing on getting the trailer I really want. Which is an Equibreeze with tack room. I e-mailed them to find out if they have a distributor near CA, but have not heard back as of yet.
I'm also wondering if they usually attend the Western States Horse Expo. There are plenty of horse trailers for sale there each year.


----------

